# P99 Hi-Cap mags



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've found the whole story regarding these mags slightly confusing, especially since I'm looking for MA complaint pre-ban mags. Since the P99 wasn't manufactered until '96 and the ban (correct me if I'm wrong) went into effect in '94, how could there be pre ban mags? Anyhow, a few questions,

1. Does the 15rd mag for the 9mm P99 fit flush with the frame? I am referring to the mag listed on Walthers website here,

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=43343&training=

2. Is there such a thing as a MA complaint hi cap p99 9mm mag? An answer to this question will take someone familar with MA gun laws.

Much thanks!


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

1. yes, factory mags made by Mecgar will sit flush.

2. preban mags just dont have the text for "law enforcement only". dont know the laws of MA. if MA laws is the same as CA laws, then any mags holding more than 10 rounds is illegal.

heres a seller on waltherforums.com selling used preban mags
http://www.waltherforums.com/showthread.php?t=10261


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

MA is the same way, everything has to be ten rounds or less, unless the mag was manufactered before a certain date when the AWB ban went into effect. It gets worse. From what I've read there's really no solid way to tell if a mag was manufactered before the date. Some say as long as it doesn't have the LEO/GOV markings you should be ok, others say thats not always the case. It seems very tricky, trying to make it such a headache that we don't even bother.

I saw that seller, but from what I've gathered those 16rd Turkish P99 mags can cause loading issue's because of the extra 16th round, thus walther makes the 15 round only now.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

indeed a tricky law. the only date i've seen stamped on walther mags are from the previous federal ban in 94. if the mag does not have the "law enforcement only" text, my contention would be the mag was made before the ban went into effect. but like u said, u never know as there is no date stamp.

with the 16rd mags, its not required to fill to capacity. most times i only load 15 rds.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I got a 15rd OEM mag from midway...

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=271037

Midway had the best deal that I found. There are NO LEO/GOV markings on it, so I dunno what to think. I tried it out and its a flush fit and works fine in the gun, I put 50 rounds of aluminum cci and no issues so its good to go. It's stayin at my place in NH till I figure out if its MA legal.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> It's stayin at my place in NH till I figure out if its MA legal.


According to the information below, if you recently purchased it then it's not legal to own in MA.



> *Large Capacity Ammunition Magazines*
> 
> Massachusetts prohibits the sale, offering for sale, transfer or possession of a large capacity feeding device (as defined under Mass. Gen. Laws ch. 140, § 121) unless such device was lawfully possessed on September 13, 1994. Ch. 140, § 131M.
> 
> ...


Source Link: http://www.lcav.org/states/massachusetts.asp#LargeCapacityAmmunitionMagazines


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah, Ive seen that legislation before, just wasnt sure what else there was on the books. I wasnt holding my breath anyway. Living in cali I'm sure you know what i'm talking about unpecador when I say the laws on the books regarding this kinda thing are confusing lol. Just doing my best to follow these laws.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't find this particular law confusing, I mean the wording is pretty clear to me, it's the reasoning behind the law that I find confusing.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I don't find this particular law confusing, I mean the wording is pretty clear to me, it's the reasoning behind the law that I find confusing.


I was referring to that being that there are so many laws here in MA I wasn't sure if that was the only one restricting hi cap mags, but jezz now we're just splitting hairs so forget it friend.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Okay... :smt017


----------

